# LVM Volumen Snapshot / Backup XEN Windows domU

## imediaOne

Hallo,

wie kann man ein LVM Volumen Snapshot erstellen von einem Xen Guest mit Windows Server drauf.

```
xen1000 ~ # lvscan

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/x1' [65.00 GiB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/x1-swap' [1.00 GiB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/x2' [80.00 GiB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg/x3' [80.00 GiB] inherit
```

So da sind die LVM Volumen davon möchte ich nun von x3 ein Snapshot machen.

Ich habe schon einige Anleitungen durch im Internet, jedoch sind die alle für Linux System.

Das heißt das Volumen ist als ext3 oder andere Formatiert. Mein VL ist aber durch Windows NTFS Formatiert.

Für Informationen wäre ich dankbar !

----------

